# post moved to e88 sub



## Lvfb (Aug 12, 2020)

I was driving my car and it lost power. I pulled over and tried to start again and no luck. Let it sit for a bit and tired it again and no luck. I've had issues with miss fire on 4 5 and 6 cyl but havnt had any issue driving it before


I'm not even getting a crank or anything.

I have a light on that says inactive


----------



## Lvfb (Aug 12, 2020)

These are the codes i get now


----------



## Lvfb (Aug 12, 2020)

anyone?


----------

